# Kostenfalle Call by Call 01056



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2009)

heise online - Kostenfalle Call by Call


> Mit der Rechnung flatterte in den vergangenen Wochen vielen Telefonkunden eine böse Überraschung ins Haus: Telefonate über die Sparvorwahl 01056, lange Zeit einer der günstigsten Anbieter*, waren plötzlich um das bis zu 75-fache teurer geworden.* Statt weniger Euro sollten die Kunden nun plötzlich hunderte Euro für Auslandstelefonate bezahlen. Das kam umso überraschender, als Telefonate über die 01056 schon seit Jahren sehr günstig waren.


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle Call by Call*

Es gibt derart viele Lücken im Rechtssystem, täglich werden wieder neue gefunden und ausgenutzt.  Call-By-Call ist eh auf dem absteigenden Ast.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle Call by Call*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Call-By-Call ist eh auf dem absteigenden Ast.


Bei Inlandsgesprächen sicherlich. Bei Auslandsgesprächen aber immer noch gebräuchlich, 
da  Flatrates in aller Regel keine Auslandsgespräche beeinhalten 
und  um diese  handelt es sich wohl in diesem Fall überwiegend.


----------



## Heiko (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle Call by Call*

Es gibt mittlerweile viele Anbieter, die zumindest in einen Teil das Auslands auch Flatrates anbieten. Als Beispiel sei nur Sipgate genannt.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle Call by Call*

Das mag ja sein, aber nur wegen der Auslandsanrufe  wechselt man nicht 
gleich komplett den Anbieter.  
Das muß schon sehr gründlich abgewogen werden, ob es sich lohnt in unbekannte 
Gewässer abzutauchen....


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle Call by Call*

Die Netzagentur untersucht den Fall 01056


> Die Netzagentur untersucht den Fall 01056
> 
> In der Behörde wird derzeit geprüft, ob PM2, der Anbieter der Vorwahl 01056, sich einen Verstoß gegen das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb hat zuschulden kommen lassen. Dabei geht es offenbar vor allem um die Ereignisse im Herbst.


Die Wattestäbchenagentur holt die Zahnstocher  raus


----------



## andi38 (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle Call by Call 01056*

Hallo @ all

Erschreckend, wie viel Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Vorvorwahlen bestehen.

Einst hatte ich ein Gespräch nach Polen zu führen und suchte mir dafür eine günstige Vorvorwahl heraus:
http://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/auslandsvorwahlen/0048/

Fein, also die entsprechend günstigste Nummer ganz oben gewählt.

Nach dem Gespräch sah ich mir die Liste mal komplett an, also auch ganz unten die schwarzen Schafe.
Na, bemerkt?
149 €/Minute OHNE Tarifansage.
Joah, die nehmen es von den lebenden.

Nun mag 010018 kaum geläufig sein, aber was, wenn man die 01018 wählen wollte und verhaut sich um eine Null?
Auch die 01018 ist eine Vorvorwahl.
01018.net / Tarife

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Siggi-51 (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle Call by Call 01056*

Naja, über der Spalte steht Cent/Minute. 149 Cent sind 1,49 Euro - immer noch ziemlich happig, aber keine 149 Euro - das würde dann wohl unter "Wucher" fallen.


----------



## andi38 (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle Call by Call 01056*

*lach* Stimmt auffällig, hab ich total durcheinander geworfen 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle 01056*

In meinem Fall geht es auch um den 01056-Anbieter. Aus anderen Foren weiß ich, daß die Erfahrungen von anderen 01056-Benutzern mit meinen übereinstimmen . Ich habe im Dezember auch eine überhöhte Rechnung von PM² Telekommunication bekommen. Anstelle von angesagten Minutenpreisen von 19 Cents wurde der Minutenpreis von über 1 berechnet. Ich habe ersmal eine Email geschrieben und die Zahlung bis zur Klärung verweigert, telefonisch ist die Fa. nicht zu erreichen, ständig nur besetzt. Auf meine erste Email bekam ich keine Antwort. Heute, 3,5 Monate später kam eine Mahnung, auf die ich die zweite Email an diese Fa. PM2 Telecommunication GmbH geschrieben habe, da ich die Fa. telefonisch schon wieder nicht erreicht habe. wenn mann den 01056-Anbieter anrufen will und die auf der Rechnung von PM2 teleconication angegebene Rufnummer (01805...) wählt, landet man bei Acoreus (soviel ich weiß, ist ein Inkasso-Unternehmen), man hört ca. 5 Min Ansage "Ihr Telefonat ist uns wichtig", danach kommt die Ansage: "Es war uns nicht möglich, Sie zu verbinden, vesuchen Sie später!". Kurz gesagt: "VERARSCHUNG HOCH DREI!". Lieber gleich Hände von solchen Anbietern wie 01056  lassen (überigens 01042 macht das gleiche - nachgewiesen), bevor man in solche Schwierigkeiten gerät und hohe, unberechtigte ausgaben hat....
Was ich in diesem Fall machen werde, habe ich noch nicht entschieden. Aber sehr wahrscheinlich, werde ich einfach ausrechenen. was genau die von mir gesprochenen Minuten nach dem angesagten Tarif von 19 Cent/Min. kosten und diesen Betrag überweisen.  Ich hoffe, daß es so richtig ist. Danach werde ich auf die Reaktion von dieser Fa. oder besser gesagt dem Inkassobüro warten...


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle Call by Call 01056*

vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 21.04.2010 - Preisansage bei Vorwahlnummern muss Pflicht werden


> PRESSEMITTEILUNGEN
> Preisansage bei Vorwahlnummern muss Pflicht werden
> Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband reicht Klage gegen Anbieter PM2 (01056) ein
> 
> 21.04.2010 - Eine gesetzliche Pflicht zur Preisansage bei Vorwahlnummern fordert der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv). Anlass ist der aktuelle Fall des Anbieters PM2, der seine freiwillige Preisansage einstellte und kurz darauf die Tarife um ein Vielfaches erhöhte. Gegen das Unternehmen hat der vzbv inzwischen eine Unterlassungsklage beim Landgericht Darmstadt eingereicht. Aus seiner Sicht handelt der Anbieter wettbewerbswidrig.


----------

